# Stock Rochester Carburetor Bolts size?



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Just checking to see if anyone has any carb hold down bolts laying around. I need the length of the 2-short ones and the length of the 2-long ones. I think they are 5/16 diameter coarse threads. The short ones are approx 1-1/4" long but would like to know for sure. I just can't see paying 24.00 for 4, 50cent bolts (like on Ebay). thanks for any help


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Measure the depth of the intake manifold threaded holes and then add the length of the holes through the carb and the the gasket and subtract a little and then head to the hardware store.Dont forget lock washers.You can use wire,pencil,drill bit,etc. to put through front carb bolts holes mark them and measure.good luck


----------

